# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Videos for Liberty

## nayjevin

*Videos for Liberty* 
_"If a nation expects to be ignorant and free in a state of civilization, it expects what never was and never will be."_ -Thomas Jefferson 
*Read first:* The purpose of this video list is to provide a starting point for anyone interested in liberty-oriented viewing material. In no way is this list meant to be complete, but rather constantly updated with new additions or corrections. As a courtesy, please be sure any video you include adds value to the topic at hand. On a further note, many entries will obviously fit into more than one category. That being said, all effort should be made to place each video into the most prominent section for which it belongs. All categories and videos should flow alphabetically for easier viewing. Enjoy!
http://freedomwatchonfox.com/category/show-archives
http://mises.org/media
http://fee.org/videos
http://fff.org/webAv
http://www.freedocumentaries.com

*Economics and Sound Money* 
Conquering the Spirit of Debt
G Edward Griffin - Creature From Jekyll Island A Second Look at the Federal Reserve
FIAT EMPIRE - Why the Federal Reserve Violates the U.S. Constitution
Free to Choose
Introduction to Austrian Economic Analysis


Liberty: The American Revolution Episode 5
Liberty: The American Revolution Episode 5

Liberty: The American Revolution Episode 6
Liberty: The American Revolution Episode 6

STOPandLOOK Productions - explores the themes of liberty through custom made animation videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ST0PandL00K

Taking Liberties (Since 1997)
Taking Liberties (Since 1997)

*Law & The Constitution*

Conquering the Spirit of Debt

*Military Industrial Complex*

The Fog of War
The Fog of War ~ Documentary about Sec. of Defense Robert McNamara&#39;s Experience

Why We Fight


Behind The Big News: Propaganda and the CFR
Behind The Big News: Propaganda and the CFR

Weapons of Mass Deception
Weapons_of_Mass_Deception


*Corporations*

The Corporation

 



> Please research as much as you can, and question everything.

----------


## TastyWheat

(ignore)

----------


## Conza88

- Wiki Discussion -

what the hell is this? lol.

----------


## brunner

Many of these videos *DO NOT* represent Ron Paul's values and beliefs.

WTF?

----------


## Conza88

> Many of these videos *DO NOT* represent Ron Paul's values and beliefs.
> 
> WTF?


Who the *$#@!* said they were meant to be?

- yea thats right, no-one $#@!en did. 

The whole point of this is outlined in my origional thread, go read it there. As this can be edited by McCain or even the next tosspot if they wanted too.

Furthermore the list has been in Hot Topics for practically its whole duration, so a nice cup of STFU is probably necessary - since your concerns of these being detrimental to the campaign are massively $#@!en flawed.

----------


## Conza88

Hahaha I was having a great day

----------

